# Carlos Santana - Gear Profile (Boogie and Dumble)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Carlos has traditionally used the Boogie Mark 1 originally purchased in 1973. Since then, it has taken Carlos almost 30 years to find another amp that compliments his unique sound. These days, Carlos combines the Boogie and the Dumble's to get his unique sound. The Mark 1 runs through the 12' Boogie cabinet and the Dumble's run through the 4x12 slant and straight cabinets.

Mesa Boogie — "Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple Cabinet (top left and top center). This is the same size and style cabinet that Carlos has been using on stage since 1973.

4x12 Slant Cabinet — "Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple Cabinet (bottom left and bottom center). Cabinets made by Mesa Boogie.

4x12 Cabinet — "Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple Cabinet (bottom right). Flour 12" Tone Tubby Speakers with Hemp Cones. Cabinets made by Mesa Boogie.










Dumble Overdrive Reverb — OD-100WR
Alexander Dumble built this amplifier in the mid-1970's.

100-Watt Dumble with buil-in reverb; four Phillips 7581 tubes; three 12AX7 preamp tubes by Phillips; selectable 50-watt or 100-watt amp.

"Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple body made by Mesa Boogie










Dumble Overdrive
Built for Carlos Santana in 2007

100-Watt Dumble with buil-in reverb; four Phillips 7581 tubes; three 12AX7 preamp tubes by Phillips; selectable 50-watt or 100-watt amp.

"Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple body made by Mesa Boogie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dumble Steel String Singer — 150-Watt
Built for Carlos Santana

"Honey Dripper Yellow" Premiere Flame figured Maple body made by Mesa Boogie.










Boogie Mark 1 Amp Head
Original Mark 1 Purchased in 1973

No serial number, no effects loop.

100-watt reverb; graphic EQ (never used); four Ruby Tube 6L6's; three 12AX7 premp tubes by Ruby Tube and one 12AT7 by Phillips.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ummm WOW!!! I think most guitarists would feel lucky to have any ONE of those amps. Again, wow!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

can you imagine what that MK1 is worth by now?..it's THE holy grail of Mesa Boogie..THE first one..


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice! I assume Carlos had to audition for Dumble like everyone before being deemed "worthy" enough for one of the Master's creations....:bow:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I figured its toss the asshole a shit load of cash!

his amps are GREAT, but he seems like a real tool!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He went kind of godlike after all the Grammy's that year. I cant believe anyone pays $150 to see him actually. I dig his tone but to me, if you have heard one Santana song you have heard them all.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I was referring to the GOD like self persona of howard alexander dumble. not santana....


----------

